# McHenry Museum (Modesto CA) - Halloween Then & Now



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

This was listed in Via Magazine.

McHenry Museum
Sept 19 to Nov 7 2010

Halloween Then & Now

Vintage Halloween collectibles such as paper die cut outs, games and children's costumes from the 1930's through the 1950's.


----------

